# Heresy Online Themed Painting Contest - Sponsored by Discount Wargames



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright folks the time for the newest session of our Themed Painting Contest has come. Before we kick off this session there are a few things I would like to point out:

READ THE THEMED PAINTING RULES BEFORE POSTING ANYTHING IN THIS THREAD!! FAILURE TO FOLLOW BOTH THE GENERAL RULES AND THE EXTRA RULES BELOW WILL RESULT IN REMOVAL FROM THE CONTEST.




Any questions should be sent directly to me via PM and NOT posted in this thread. Leave the thread for actual pics and comments upon them, not questions that could be answered by simply reading the rules at the link above. I cannot stress this enough. Again, if you still have a question, PM me, do NOT post it in this thread.

In addition to the usual rules there are a few more than will apply to this session.

1 - The theme of this contest is FANTASY UNIT. The others listed in the rules are the general themes the winner can choose at the end of the contest

2 - No more than 4-6 pictures per person, not including the proof

3 - Anyone is eligible to enter this contest. This includes mods/admin, new Heretics, etc.

4 - DO NOT post your own pics. Send them to me via PM along with a proof shot of the mini in front of your monitor with Heresy Online showing.

5 - The unit in question MUST be at least 5 models in size, no less. Characters are also allowed as part of the squad.

6 - This contest will end on March 31st after which a new thread will be opened for voting. In the event of a tie we will have another vote for people to choose a winner between the tied units.



The reason for these extra rules is because we have been fortunate enough to be sponsored by Discount Wargames for this session. They have agreed to provide the following prizes to the top 3 winners:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/adbanners/discountwargames.gif​
1st - Battalion/Battleforce/Baneblade/BBVarient/Stompa
2nd - 25 GBP box (35US/45CAN)
3rd - 15 GBP box/blister (20US/25CAN)

Each winner will be able to choose the prize they wish, eg. 3rd place can choose any box/blister they wish in the price range given. Winners will be put in contact with Discount Wargames at the end of the contest to go over their choices.

Again, this sessions topic is Fantasy Unit. Good luck to all who enter and lets get those models painted!


Link to the actual contest here: Themed Painting Contest Session 7


----------

